# Pea**************** Eel



## Atlanta (Apr 4, 2007)

Ok, I have a ten gallin aquarium. I want to get maybe a pea**************** or two. Would this work?


----------



## Atlanta (Apr 4, 2007)

why did it block it out?

I want a peacok eel


----------



## Clerk (Nov 22, 2006)

Atlanta, Sorry to say this but those eels need a minimum of a 50 gallon tank. They grow 12+ inches, and need a large bottom area to remain healthy. A shorter tank would do, but a 4 ft footprint is a must IMO.

Same rules apply for most eels. If you like slithery looking things, have you taken a look at kuhli loaches?


----------



## Atlanta (Apr 4, 2007)

peacok eels, also known as spiny eels, gorw to be around 9" and I read that one can live in a ten gallon?


----------



## Atlanta (Apr 4, 2007)

Those loaches look pretty sweet. How many can go in a ten gallon tank?


----------



## Clerk (Nov 22, 2006)

Kulhi loaches are a schooling fish, they love to burrow and hide in the substrate, (like the eel.) Up to 6 would be fine, but go light on the other fish.

I sell pea*%&# eels, trust me, 10 gallon is a no no.


----------



## Clerk (Nov 22, 2006)

Keep in mind your tank must be cycled before adding anything. Loaches are scaleless, and very sensitive. Adding them to an uncycled tank would mean death.


----------



## Atlanta (Apr 4, 2007)

Thanks Clerk. I'm a newbie to fish. Im more of a reptile man owning 3 leopard geckos, 2 firebelly newts, and a crested gecko. My local store sells loaches for $1.99 ea which is mad cheap. Im not going to get any peacok eels. What fish would go good with a loach?


----------



## Clerk (Nov 22, 2006)

Keep in mind a 10 gallon is a relatively small tank. With a group of 6 loaches, a large amount of bioload. You could do 3 loaches, a showfish (Dwarf gourami or Betta), a small school of small tetras or rasboras. Even a few shrimp. Their are options, but it gets sticky on the stocking.


----------



## Atlanta (Apr 4, 2007)

I think Im going to go with six loaches. Will they fight?


----------



## Clerk (Nov 22, 2006)

They will not fight. They will need a sinking food, and preferably a rounded substrate. Sand or smooth river rock would be good. They love to burrow and scavenge for food.


----------



## MyraVan (Jan 19, 2005)

If you are planning on having other fish in the tank, 6 loaches are way too many. And I think you would want other fish in the tank, as the loaches stay on the bottom 99% of the time, so with only the loaches your tank would look pretty bare.

I'd go with 3 loaches max, and a school (6) of something very small and hardy, like
* white cloud mountain minnow
* cherry barb
* harlequin rasbora

Do you know about cycling? If not, you need to learn, else you will end up killing the first fish that you put in there. And the loaches should not be the first fish; as Clerk mentioned they are very sensitive.


----------



## Atlanta (Apr 4, 2007)

Yes I know about the cycle. What can help speed it up because there has to be another way then having to put cheap feeder fish in your tank for a month.


----------



## Crayola105 (Mar 3, 2007)

2 words: Bio-Spira.

It's found in freezers at really good fish stores. You can add the whole bag to your tank and it will be cylced instantly.


----------



## Atlanta (Apr 4, 2007)

does that stuff really work?


----------



## Giddy012 (Feb 16, 2007)

Yes it is the only stuff that does. I used on all 3 of my tanks, they were all completly cycled within 24-72hrs. But I do suggest over using the stuff, just incase. I used a 30gal pak on my 10gal.


----------



## Plecostomus (Jul 31, 2006)

If you're just starting to put in fish, I heard it is best to put in the top and middle dwelling fish first, then the bottom dwellers last. I really like kuhli loaches too, but you usually only get to see them at night since they are nocturnal


----------



## MyraVan (Jan 19, 2005)

My 3 kuhlis live in a section of the tank that's pretty densely planted with dwarf sag. They seem to feel very comfy there, and they stay near the front of the tank. So I see them all the time, if I just take the effort to look into the base of the plants.

I've heard that in general if your tank is planted the kuhlis feel safer and you see more of them.


----------

